# Something we wanted since the beginning of time



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 14, 2018)

When we press on a player and exit out of it, we can stay in that exact spot instead of going up. So no longer will we have to scroll down to press the next player.


----------



## arbra (Jun 15, 2018)

This is what I was most excited for myself!!!!!  So awesome!!!!

Now if they will just add trading of furniture so I can trade my duplicate Rose stage for filbert stage I would be happy!!

And added a counter to know how many items i have before I reach the limit!!!!

And adding the count of items below stuff (like they do with material and fruit and stuff) so that when I am selling to Gulliver I know not to sell my last item and make identifying duplicates easier.

hmmm, maybe I am far off from happy


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2018)

now this is a quality update


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve not been playing much and I didn’t even finish mush the last event ... I guess I’m getting a bit bored and life is getting busier. But! I just had to come here and do a Snoopy Dance of Joy for this feature. Thank the Nintendo gods!


----------

